# Oliver's New Cardigan



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

It has been quite cold here so we went shopping for a winter coat for Oliver. Shopping was a bit disappointing as everything was quite picked over due to Christmas and the fact that Oliver is only 8 weeks old. However, the best we were able to find was a green cardigan which I modified to accommodate for future growth of Oliver in the weeks to come. 

Oliver seems quite proud of himself while wearing his new gear!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

What a cutie pie! Love his new coat. He is quite the model....


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Way to cute....I want to buy my two coats, not because they need them to keep warm but because they look so cute on.

I think Green is his color!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

OK, thats it. This is THE most cutest thing on 4 legs I have ever seen. Those pictures made my day!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Emma&Tilly said:


> OK, thats it. This is THE most cutest thing on 4 legs I have ever seen. Those pictures made my day!


*I totally agree-he so adorable and looks absolutely stunning in his green sweater coat!*


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Oliver in Olive green! Priceless.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

He's so beautiful! His cardigan too, of course


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh wow - you should have put a cuteness warning on those pictures! He is just absolutely gorgeous!! The green looks fantastic! I'd be very proud, too!!

Kim


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

OMG he is SO cute!!! I want him!! LOL 

If he's anything like my doggie, that sweater won't fit him in a few weeks haha.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh I want to snuggle him!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Green is definitely his color, that is one totally adorable baby.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd cuddle with him in front of the fire...he is realllllllllllllly cute. (I think he knows it)


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh that's too cute and good for you taking into account how quickly he will grow.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness......Oliver is way too adorable!! He almost looks too mature to be a puppy (if you know what I mean).


----------



## HeidisPeople (Dec 10, 2010)

I thought his introduction pic was cute but his sweater photo is priceless. He looks so proud of it (and himself) too.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

OH!!!!!!! your pictures are just amazing!!!!! & I have to agree, Green just rocks on him! :smooch:


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

awwwwwwwww that is so stinkin' cute  

he has the cutest little face ever

i agree with the others- green is totally his color!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I know you are new here and all, but please be a little more considerate for those of us with puppy fever!!!!  

This text box is too small to fit in all of the exclamation marks that I really want to put at the end of this: AWWWWW, How *CUTE*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You better keep the pictures coming!!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

esSJay said:


> I know you are new here and all, but please be a little more considerate for those of us with puppy fever!!!!
> 
> 
> You better keep the pictures coming!!!!!


*you should see the camera!* so I am SURE there shall be MUCH more to come!!!!!!! : just to go along with Olivers sweater, "I am Green with envy"!!!!!


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

My oh my what sweet little baby you have!!! Oliver is ADORABLE and I love his sweater WAY CUTE!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He looks great in his new duds.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a doll!!!!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

We are overwhelmed with the response to our photos and appreciate the support.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Cute-a-kiss to the max-i-mus!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What a handsome pup!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh, he is just way too adorable! His sweater makes him even cuter.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *I totally agree-he so adorable and looks absolutely stunning in his green sweater coat!*


Me too !! That made me smile so big... and also check to see where you live so I could steal him !! Just kidding:uhoh:


----------



## Kristie42 (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Too adorable! Love the sweater too


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *I totally agree-he so adorable and looks absolutely stunning in his green sweater coat!*


DITTO! I absolutely ADORE his new sweater/coat! He looks SO handsome!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Good thing your not my neighbor...if that little guy wondered in my yard I just might not give him back.....=)


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Bless his little heart, he is so very cute.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh my, he's the most adorable little pup!! It's official...I have puppy fever


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

hehe... he sure is adorable in his little coat!!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Boy, if there is one thing that would get someone to consider getting another Golden puppy - these pictures would certainly do it. He knows he looks good!:agree:


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

That is just impossibly cute. Seriously...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh boy...what cuteness!! Love the green on him!


----------

